# Preposición A y En en catalán



## chuu

Hola chicos, alguien podría darme una mano con el uso de las preposiciones A y En catalán? Según leí la preposición A también puede significar En en catalán sin embargo solo se usa en ciertas situaciones. Esto es lo que tengo entendido:

A:

Se coloca cuando el sustantivo lleva artículo definido.
Se coloca cuando el sustantivo no lleva artículo.
En:

Se coloca cuando el sustantivo lleva artículo indefinido.
Se coloca cuando el sustantivo lleva artículo demostrativo.
Hasta ahí todo bien, el problema es que en ocasiones he visto en textos que colocan la preposición En en lugares que debería usarse la A, a que se debe esto? Me estoy perdiendo de algo? Es un error? Es influencia del español? También tengo otra duda, cuando se combina En+pronombre posesivo (Ej: En mi casa) que se debe usar? A o En? Por ejemplo si quiero decir "En mi colegio hay muchos estudiantes" como se diría? Así? *Al meu col·legi hi ha molts estudiants *o así? _*En el meu col·legi hi ha molts estudiants*_?


----------



## DieFee

No soy hablante nativo catalán, pero en caso de dudo uso la preposición _en_ delante vocales y _a_ por consiguiente delante consonantes (y también si sigue el artículo definido). Hay casos en que es posible usar _en_ tal como _a_ sin cambiar el sentido.

Yo diría _al meu col.legi_...


----------



## Jay Lang

Hola,


Trobo molt més encertada la regla de chuu que no pas la de DieFee.

No té res a veure que el mot següent comenci per vocal o no. Alguns exemples:

-          On ets?
-          Soc a Andorra. (y no, Soc en Andorra)
-          Soc en un embús.

-          La població ha augmentat a França i a Alemanya.

-          He posat el llapis en aquesta caixa


I amb el possessiu,  també a: Al meu col·legi....

Salutacions,

Jay


----------



## ernest_

Jay Lang said:


> No té res a veure que el mot següent comenci per vocal o no.


Crec que la pronunciació també influeix. Per exemple, típicament diem

_He deixat el llapis a la taula. _

i no

_He deixat el llapis *en* la taula. _

En canvi és molt habitual dir
_
He deixat el llapis *en* aquesta taula. _

L'única explicació que trobo és que _a aquesta _resulta inconvenient de pronunciar perquè hi ha dues vocals _a_ seguides, i per tant tendim a dir _en aquesta._ El mateix passa amb la contracció _al_, que es pot confondre fàcilment amb l'article _el_, de manera que molts cops substituïm _al_ per _en el_, independentment de les normes gramaticals.


----------



## gvergara

Pel que sé, es fa servir _a _davant de l'article definit o de noms propis de llocs, i efectivament s'hauria d'emprar _en _davant de l'article indefinit i demostratius. En alguns casos aquesta diferència és, però, una mica ambigua, i com a regla jo utilitzo: com més definit/precís el substantiu , més adient emprar _a_. Això ho vaig llegir en un llibre de gramàtica.


----------



## Jay Lang

Ernest,

Com diu gvergara al seu correu original:
A:

Se coloca cuando el sustantivo lleva artículo definido.
Se coloca cuando el sustantivo no lleva artículo.
En:

Se coloca cuando el sustantivo lleva artículo indefinido.
Se coloca cuando el sustantivo lleva artículo demostrativo.

"A la taula" segueix la regla A-1
"En aquesta taula" seguix la regla "En-2"
No és, per,  tant questió de pronunciació. 

Salutacions,
Jay


----------



## Doraemon-

És correcte la regla que diu xuu, no té res a veure amb pronunciació, sinò que "A" s'utilitza davant substantius sense article o article definit, i "EN" davant substantius amb article indefinit o demostratiu.
_Estic a Andorra. La població augmenta a França._ (substantiu sense article).
_Al meu col·legi_ (substantiu amb article definit: EL meu col·legi, porta un article definit encara que formi part del possessiu)
_El llapis està a la taula_ (article definit)
_El llapis està en una taula_ (article indefinit)
_El llapis està en aquesta taula_ (demostratiu).
El que li preguntaria a xuu és on ha vist que no es compleixi aquesta norma. El possessiu com dic entra dins del cas de l'article definit (*EL* meu col·legi).


----------



## Dymn

No cal oblidar tampoc que sovint tenen significats diferents, més o menys com en castellà que, a grans trets, _a_ és direcció/receptor i _en _localització. Les regles de l'OP crec que poden ser bones pel segon significat, però no pel primer, en què gairebé sempre s'usa _a_:

_A aquest li donarem... _(indirecte)
_En aquest s'hi troba... _(circumstancial de lloc)

En valencià, _en _s'utilitza més sovint, trobo. Potser el cas d'ús d'_en _en comptes d'_a_ va ser de part d'un valencià.


----------



## Doraemon-

Dymn said:


> En valencià, _en _s'utilitza més sovint, trobo. Potser el cas d'ús d'_en _en comptes d'_a_ va ser de part d'un valencià.


Potser sí, però jo diria que més per influència del castellà en no natius o gent que les barreja que verdaderament per una qüestió dialectal. A mi m'ix així de manera natural, sent valencià, no em sonaria bé "en el meu col·legi", com tampoc "visc en València": no, "visc *a* València".


----------



## Rocío del Bosque

*Optimot, consultes lingüístiques*

*Fitxa 48/9*
*Títol*
*a o en (preposició en locatius) *
*a o en (preposició en expressions de lloc) *
*Resposta*
Les preposicions _a _i _en _poden introduir un complement de lloc. En general són possibles les dues preposicions, tot i que la preferència per l'una o l'altra sol dependre de l'element que acompanya i del verb de l'oració. Així:




Davant de noms sense determinant en general s'usa la preposició _en_. Per exemple: 

_S'estan en cases d'acollida. _

Ara bé, si el lloc és figurat, s'utilitza la preposició _a_. Per exemple: 

_L'equip de la seva ciutat és a Primera Divisió. _

Davant de la majoria de determinants, d'un quantificador o d'un interrogatiu es troben totes dues preposicions. Ara bé, si el verb que acompanya la preposició és de direcció o moviment, s'usa només la preposició _a_. Per exemple: 

_Viuen a/en l'edifici verd. 
Ha fet amics en/a moltes ciutats._

Però: 
_Tenim intenció de viatjar a tres països diferents.  
A quin refugi aneu? _

Davant de _un_, _algun _o _aquest_/_aquell_, en canvi, és preferible usar _en_, tot i que si el verb que acompanya la preposició és de direcció o moviment també es pot fer servir la preposició _a_. Per exemple: 

_S'estaven en algun indret desconegut. 
En aquest despatx no s'hi pot treballar.  _

Però: 
_Vam arribar en/a una esplanada. _

Si el lloc al qual es fa referència és un lloc figurat, es prefereix la preposició _en _si s'expressa un concepte molt abstracte, tot i que també s'admet _a_ davant de llocs que es perceben més propers a la localització física. Per exemple:

_Aquest factor és clau en el tractament de la malaltia. _(Concepte amb un alt grau d'abstracció.) 
_L'explicació és a/en la pàgina 35.  
La història transcorre a/en la Barcelona medieval.  _

Davant d'un topònim o nom propi de lloc es fa servir la preposició _a_. Per exemple: 

_Vivim a Andorra.
Anirem als Estats Units. 
Treballa a Cucurull Traduccions._



Finalment, si l'ús de la preposició _a_ pot originar ambigüitat, és preferible utilitzar la preposició _en _o alguna altra, com ara _damunt_, _dins_, etc. Per exemple: 

_He escrit molt en el diari._ (Es vol indicar que s'han fet molts articles per al diari.) 
_He escrit molt al diari._ (Es pot entendre que s'han adreçat moltes cartes al diari.)


----------

